# Useless Trivia



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

"Useless Trivia"

- The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time
television were Fred and Wilma Flintstone.

- Coca-Cola was originally green.

- Every day more money is printed for Monopoly than the US Treasury.

- It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs.

- Smartest dogs: 1) Scottish border collie; 2) Poodle; 3) Golden
retriever. Dumbest: Afghan hound.

- Hawaiian alphabet has 12 letters.

- Men can read smaller print than women; women can hear better.

- Amount American Airlines saved in 1987 by eliminating one olive from
each salad served in first class: $40,000

- City with the most Rolls Royce's per capita: Hong Kong

- State with the highest percentage of people who walk to work: Alaska

- Percentage of Africa that is wilderness: 28%

- Percentage of North America that is wilderness: 38%


----------



## Lisa (Jul 19, 2006)

stuff ya didn't really wanna know



[*]*The average chocolate bar has 8 insects' legs in it.

*
[*]*The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night.

*
[*]*A cockroach can live nine days without its head before it starves to death.*


----------



## Sam (Jul 19, 2006)

all panda bears are left handed

panda bears are actually black. it is their fur which is white.

If you lined up all the chinese people in the world the line would never end due to the rate of reproduction

The only words in the english language which do not have rhymes are Orange, Purple, Silver, and Month


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2006)

All beavers can eat there wieght in wood

Praying Mantis lady will eat the heads of there mate

Terry


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 19, 2006)

The word Club, as in lets go to the club or lets join a Karate club, was originaly a scientific term for a mercury mixture which would produce and end result. The scientist would clubb their money toguether for beer or food.
Sean


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 19, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> If you lined up all the chinese people in the world the line would never end due to the rate of reproduction


 
That would depend on the rate at which you line people up.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> That would depend on the rate at which you line people up.



I believe she means death to birth rate.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I believe she means death to birth rate.



I think he means how you line up the living - how many in which row; at least, that's the way I took it.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 19, 2006)

All of the clocks in the movie "Pulp Fiction" are stuck on 4:20


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 19, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> "Useless Trivia"
> 
> US Treasury.
> 
> - It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs.


 
Every fraternity member knows this one...


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Every fraternity member knows this one...



My father's fraternity especially... they led a cow up several stories to someone's room... in the late 50s (no elevator)... it was not possible to get it out alive.  I won't describe it any further, except to say the cafeteria served steak later that week.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> My father's fraternity especially... they led a cow up several stories to someone's room... in the late 50s (no elevator)... it was not possible to get it out alive.  I won't describe it any further, except to say the cafeteria served steak later that week.




ewwww


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 19, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> My father's fraternity especially... they led a cow up several stories to someone's room... in the late 50s (no elevator)... it was not possible to get it out alive. I won't describe it any further, except to say the cafeteria served steak later that week.


 
Yes, that's what I've read happened usually. Sometimes, though, they can get piano movers to bring it down. Still, these days, it would be considered malicious mischief...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> My father's fraternity especially... they led a cow up several stories to someone's room... in the late 50s (no elevator)... it was not possible to get it out alive.  I won't describe it any further, except to say the cafeteria served steak later that week.


*A LOT* of Steak... yummy!


----------



## Sam (Jul 20, 2006)

couldnt they just sedate it and roll it down or something?

stick it on a dolly?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> couldnt they just sedate it and roll it down or something?
> 
> stick it on a dolly?



It was about 1952 - nobody was going to put forth that much effort for a cow.  As it was, it was removed through a window... in parts... as the whole animal wouldn't have fit.


----------



## Sam (Jul 20, 2006)

ew ew ewww


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 20, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> My father's fraternity especially... they led a cow up several stories to someone's room... in the late 50s (no elevator)... it was not possible to get it out alive. I won't describe it any further, except to say the cafeteria served steak later that week.


 
Mmmm...Steak.


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 21, 2006)

There is so much animal fat in a twinkie that it is _technically_ considered a meat product.


----------



## Sam (Jul 21, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> There is so much animal fat in a twinkie that it is _technically_ considered a meat product.


 
Proof!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 14, 2006)

mmmhmmmm...chocolate covered, cake battered, deep fried, double cream filled twinkies with sprinkles.......


----------



## Sam (Aug 14, 2006)

I work at a craft store, and we have a twinkie cookbook.

Three of the scariest things I remember are; the chapter with meat, the twinki sushi, and... the twinkie wedding cake. (I swear to god. It was fondant covered.)


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 25, 2013)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Yes, that's what I've read happened usually. Sometimes, though, they can get piano movers to bring it down. Still, these days, it would be considered malicious mischief...



More like malicious misbeef.


----------

